# tape on horns



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry didnt know a good title for this. I have a little doeling that gets her head stuck in the fence at least 2X a day. The other day I got some tape and a stick and taped it up so she could not get her head stuck again. Ended up coming off but hoped it might have stopped her from putting her head threw and she learned, nope, stuck again today. so I got another stick and all I had was electric tape and I went aroun and around like 100X. I went out about a half hour later and she was in the house just crying so I cut it off. Is there any way it was actually hurting her or was she just being a baby?? Usually when I have a dumb goat like that I just sell it but is a bottle baby so not going to happen. I just worrie that one day she will get stuck on the outside and a coyote will snag her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Use good strong duct tape, go around and around the horns and stick or PVC pipe and put a few strong strips across the middle in between and across the mid section to the horns and around the horns, the good duct tape stays on better, don't get the dollar store duct tape, it doesn't work.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When you apply tape you DO NOT want to compress the horns together by wrapping it too tight. It will cause them pain, place the stick across the front about an inch or 2 above her head, lightly wrap the tape to secure it individually on each horn. Electrical tape does work, if you attach the stick to each horn separately and allow at least 3 inches of stick on each side of her head.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Instead of using the gray stuff get yourself some of the black gorilla tape. it will stay on for a month or more. Even in the Arizona sun and my doe Beeps over use. I don't use them for her head getting stuck in the fence but to keep her from uppercutting anyone. Here's some pics of mine after three weeks just watch it and make sure it does not pull the horns together or it will give them a massive headache. I don't put the tape at the bottom because that's where they "breath" more.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, I think I did it to tight. I checked her all night and was fine but at the time she was crying I thought for sure I had killed her. I did do one big piece of tape so will try it again how liz said and see if that helps. Thank you all for your replys I thought it would be a easy task but seemed to mess it up lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The goat doesn't like the dunce hat, it may not be that she is in pain, it may be that ,she feels stupid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 that pout and refuse to even look at me when I have to tape horns


----------

